# I Got a Surprise Yesterday!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I know you guys in some areas see them all the time but it is a RARE thing in MS to find a Shed Antler, Yesterday While Bush hogging my food plots, I found a 5 point right side shed of a perhaps 2.5 year old Buck! I have only found Maybe 4 in my Life and I spend a ton of time in the woods. I was glad to find it Maybe this year he will be a little Bigger!! I was Happy to have it.

The Game Biologist said the reason we dont find many here is Rats, Squirrels, Rabbits and even Deer Chew them up for the nutrition in them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WHAT ???? No pics ! Nice find Richard.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You need to set up a camera might catch him growing this years rack ! Good going...always nice to find a shed !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great to find one so late in the year too. There are so many critters that love to eat them and the thick foliage covers them up. Very cool and hopefully he turns up for you this fall !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice find, are you going to do anything with it? Come on Richard no photo!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> I know you guys in some areas see them all the time but it is a RARE thing in MS to find a Shed Antler, Yesterday While Bush hogging my food plots, I found a 5 point right side shed of a perhaps 2.5 year old Buck! I have only found Maybe 4 in my Life and I spend a ton of time in the woods. I was glad to find it Maybe this year he will be a little Bigger!! I was Happy to have it.
> 
> The Game Biologist said the reason we dont find many here is Rats, Squirrels, Rabbits and even Deer Chew them up for the nutrition in them.


 Ive found a few myself but as you just mentioned, other critters had practically ate them all gone!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It is not much to look at but I will see what I can do about a pic!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Great Find RHH----I'v only found a couple over the years --but always nice to find one--sb*


----------

